# Problems at Sikorsky with UH-60 Blackhawk



## twoeagles (Jan 22, 2007)

Quoting the "Hartford Courant", January 20:

*ARMY ENDS SIKORSKY CONTRACT; DECISION INVOLVING BLACK HAWK REPAIRS A SIGN OF WIDER PROBLEMS WITH WORKLOAD:* In the latest sign that Sikorsky Aircraft is overwhelmed by its workload, the Army has ended a repair contract with a Sikorsky subsidiary, citing "continuous quality, production and cost issues." The decision means Sikorsky Support Services Inc. will lose optional contract extensions for the repair of more than 800 Black Hawk helicopters worth $88 million over four years. Sikorsky opened a facility in Beeville, TX, after winning an initial $19.3 million Army contract to repair 40 battle-worn helicopters in late 2005. As many as 200 people could lose their jobs unless the company finds new work for the site or transfers employees elsewhere, Sikorsky spokesman Ed Steadham said. The Army decision indicates that Sikorsky's recent difficulty in keeping on schedule in its signature Black Hawk programs is more widespread than previously disclosed, affecting not only its production of new helicopters, but also maintenance operations. It comes less than two months after a federal contract overseer blasted Sikorsky management for delays and errors in the production of new Black Hawks and demanded immediate corrective action. In a public address last month, George David, chief executive of Hartford-based United Technologies Corp., Sikorsky's parent, acknowledged that Sikorsky was behind schedule in producing new aircraft. He blamed the delays on Sikorsky's ambitious growth plans, its increasing reliance on subcontractors, and last spring's six-week employee strike at the company's headquarters plant in Stratford. Delays will persist deep into 2007, he said. "They are overtaxed," said Richard Aboulafia, an aerospace analyst with Teal Group in Virginia. Steadham declined to comment on the reasons for the Army's ending of the repair contract. He said the company has invited employees at the Texas facility to apply for other Sikorsky jobs. The company is also looking for other projects for the Texas site. In late 2005, the Army and Sikorsky signed a $19.3 million contract requiring the company to restore 40 battle-worn A- and L-model Black Hawks to pre-combat conditions. The Army cut the requirement to 25 helicopters after it realized that the company could not meet its commitment, said Kim Henry, a spokeswoman for the Army Aviation Missile Command in Alabama. Several Defense Department agencies conducted "extensive reviews" with Sikorsky about its performance, ultimately leading to the decision not to renew the contract, Henry said. (*Eric Gershon, Hartford Courant – 1/20*)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm now give me a job fixing those Blackhawks here in Germany. I am slowly losing my patience.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 22, 2007)

You're exactly what they need, Adler - just have to get you lashed up with
the right people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Im trying man. That is all it is about, knowing the right people.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep at it, Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh I wont give up. It just annoys me because in the states I would have been working on aircraft again months ago. The job market is way open and very good pay checks as well. 

I just wish my wife would hurry up with her university so I can get on with it. The things you do for your loved ones!!!!! Ahhh shoot me!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

how much longer is she gonna be?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

2 more years and she has her masters.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

in that case i hope you're good at playing patience


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

Naw I think in the next few months a position will open up for me at the hanger. I have someone trying to pull some strings for me.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 28, 2007)

Maim someone - then your position would open up a heck of a lot sooner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

That thought has allready crossed my mind.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That thought has allready crossed my mind.



You dirty tricky man


----------

